# Saturday Humor



## sawhorseray (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 11, 2020)

Lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 11, 2020)

Ha!!  Those first two are really bad, Ray.
Gary


----------

